# Volunteers to help after Yolanda



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

Does anyone know any organisations that need volunteer help in clearing away the devastation left by typhoon Yolanda. Currently cannot work here in Canada as my visa hasn't been granted yet. May as well do something worthwhile and fly over to Philippines and offer my services for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DannyRDG said:


> Does anyone know any organisations that need volunteer help in clearing away the devastation left by typhoon Yolanda. Currently cannot work here in Canada as my visa hasn't been granted yet. May as well do something worthwhile and fly over to Philippines and offer my services for a couple of weeks.


Hi Danny,

Sounds like a plan as long as there is a way to get into the area to work. I would suggest that you contact (by phone) the Philippine Red Cross. They would have the best ideas of need and how to jump in.



Best Regards

Jet...


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

Jet, thanks for that I will give them a try. Sorry for the double post everyone. Lol


----------



## I_Love_Taguig (Nov 14, 2013)

DannyRDG said:


> Does anyone know any organisations that need volunteer help in clearing away the devastation left by typhoon Yolanda. Currently cannot work here in Canada as my visa hasn't been granted yet. May as well do something worthwhile and fly over to Philippines and offer my services for a couple of weeks.


I live in Manila and my best friend works for WHO here and she says the best way to help is to donate to the Red Cross Philippines, then the money arrives direct and they have the best distribution system here. Im not allowed to write the link but if you are interested, please goodle red cross philippines and you get right.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I_Love_Taguig said:


> I live in Manila and my best friend works for WHO here and she says the best way to help is to donate to the Red Cross Philippines, then the money arrives direct and they have the best distribution system here. Im not allowed to write the link but if you are interested, please goodle red cross philippines and you get right.


Thanks for the heads-up about donating to the Red Cross Philippines. I just sent them my very small contribution over the internet.


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

It's a bit of a double edged sword for me, my wife has uncles, aunts and cousins in aboyog in Leyte. So my brother in law was going to come with me to try and find them. As well as help others on the way.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for the heads-up about donating to the Red Cross Philippines. I just sent them my very small contribution over the internet.


Every bit will help here for sure. Thank you.. 
Looks like a fair amount aid is finally getting to those that need it. I have a feeling it is going to take a long, long time for life to return to anything that would be considered normal in that area. Incompetence and lack of any real political will means that any real recovery will depend on foreign aid for years to come.


----------

